# Newbie



## Notmyselflately (May 14, 2019)

I just wanted to say hello to everyone. I just joined the forum to get some advice to see if the way I’m feeling right now is normal. 

I’m 35, married for 7 years now. We have a little boy who I adore beyond words. Hope to share my story soon.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

Hi 😊


----------

